# Sins of a Solar Empire server hosting.



## Judgement (Jun 9, 2007)

Allright, if anyone has played this yet they may no about this issue. It tells you when you host that you may have a firewall enabled or you router may have some issues. I went to the Sins forum and they had some tech support about this issue, but I was wondering if someone could post up a guide for doing this:

Your user.setting file has an entry for GameHostPort (default is 6112). Make sure your router has this Port Forwarded to your computer's IP address or has UPnP enabled.

XP
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\Ironclad Games\Sins of a Solar Empire\Setting

Vista
C:\Users\yourname\AppData\Local\Ironclad Games\Sins of a Solar Empire\Setting

All computers behind a router should have their own unique GameHostPort setup in case the original host leaves and a new host for the game is needed. Be sure to restart your game after changing these settings.

Example (computers behind router):

Computer IP user.settings -> GameHostPort Router Port Forwarding Setting

192.168.1.47 6112 6001 -> 192.168.1.47
192.168.1.201 6113 6002 -> 192.168.1.201
192.168.1.35 6114 6003 -> 

So how do I forward this port to my PC's IP? Any help would be mad appreciated. Oh and should this not belong here because it does deal with routers, please admin/mod do move it to the correct section. Thank you.


----------

